# Silver Oak Coffee 'Febrewary' offer



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The eagle eyed amongst you will have noticed a new banner that was set live last night - complete with a 10% discount for Coffee Forums UK members too!

  

Bruce and the team at Silver Oak Coffee have been roasting for the past 18 months and their product is excellent

Over the past few weeks Martin (MrBoots2u) and myself have been sampling a number of their roasts as part of the #febrewary15 social media campaign and have been super impressed with the clarity via numerous brewing methods

Some of the tasting notes I have gathered are;

*Finca Las Mercedes - Colombia*

redcurrant, cherry, nectarine

silky smooth with a bit of body as a V60, Aeropress and has more cherry as an espresso

Mrboots2u - chemex - cherry , apricot with balanced sweetness

*Fazenda Sau Silvestre - Brazil*

like eating a Snickers bar

chewy as an espresso - keep the grind tight and drop the temp to92c, running for 30 seconds to extract 17g into 30g

As a siphon this was caramel and chocolate - the nuts disappeared

Mrboots2u- Chemex , great brewed real crowd pleasing sweet , chocolate and caramel

*Finca Jauja - Guatemala*

Nutty with sweet spots

Zesty lime acidity but toffee sweetness too

Best in Woodneck but came alive as an espresso based Cortado too

Mrboots2u - v60 - nuttella like and sweet , toffee with a little citrus finish .

*Cyiya - Rwanda*

Like a Terrys chocolate orange in a Clever Dripper

Mrboots2u - v60 - sweet with a lovely citrus finish

*Atauwauka - Papua New Guinea*

Like drinking a meaty broth with a fruit and nut bar mixed in

More savoury than sweet

I still need to try this in more brewing methods

There is something for everyone at Silver Oak Coffee and I cannot wait to tuck in again later in the week

They age well and still have life 21 days in so far

Follow @silveroakcoffee on Twitter and please share your tasting notes when you have purchased a bag


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm using the Atauwauka with my classic, 17g in 28g out in 27 seconds, used in flat white an tastes really nice, not getting the fruit but a subtle nuttiness left in the mouth, those with a better set up may get more out of this bean.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The code doesn't appear to be working for me. I've tried it with and without the capital F at the start but it keeps saying "Coupon is either invalid, expired or reached it's usage limit!"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll drop them an email



michaelg said:


> The code doesn't appear to be working for me. I've tried it with and without the capital F at the start but it keeps saying "Coupon is either invalid, expired or reached it's usage limit!"


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Same for me too Mrboots, fancy some snickers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sent I'll report back ASAP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok super quick response ..

"I have checked this and can report it is now working fine. It had defaulted it to a minimum spend of £9.99 and therefore if you tried to enter the code spending less than that it reported the problem. I have now changed this to £4.99.

Also customers must be logged in having created an account. It is the only way to keep track I'm afraid. Again the same message will come up if the customer is not logged in. It is set to two uses per customer.

Hope there are no more issues. Cheers.

Bruce"


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, have ordered some of the Fazenda Sau Silvestre - Brazil. Hope it turns up soon as I am about to run out of beans!


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

The shipping on their website is a bit confusing, on the bottom of the bean description there's a table with (I presume) lead time and price. I'd prefer slow delivery for free, but on the checkout page there's no option to choose a slower delivery.

Am I being an imbecile?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

jkb89 said:


> The shipping on their website is a bit confusing, on the bottom of the bean description there's a table with (I presume) lead time and price. I'd prefer slow delivery for free, but on the checkout page there's no option to choose a slower delivery.
> 
> Am I being an imbecile?


I think the slowest option is Royal Mail at £2.80. No free delivery sadly (I hate paying postage too. I'd rather they just added it to the price so I didn't know!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree with Glenn , i ve really enjoyed the stuff from Silveroak .. Ive been using it exclusively as brewed this month, Ive updated Glenn's first post with some tastung notes from the brews I've made.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for this Glenn and Mrboots and I love the tasting notes although I'm wondering about the calories in the Fazenda Sau Silvestre and the Cyiyaand if the Atauwaukawill work for vegetarians.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Thank you for this Glenn and Mrboots and I love the tasting notes although I'm wondering about the calories in the Fazenda Sau Silvestre and the Cyiyaand if the Atauwaukawill work for vegetarians.


The Sau Silvestre i made as a Chemex for the boys xbox night , ( they normally request cappuccinos ) .

They all drank , black , no sugar and no milk .

Its not a complex surprising coffee but , it is a delicious , sweet Brazillian SO

Recipe 30g in 480 water . 1 whole turn in the Hausgrind then to number 4 out of 12

70g bloom and a stir , then all the rest of the water in by 1.45

Leave to draw down .

Taste ... smile


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The Sau Silvestre i made as a Chemex for the boys xbox night , ( they normally request cappuccinos ) .
> 
> They all drank , black , no sugar and no milk .
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm, mouthwatering. Will definitely give it a go - blow the calories!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are very few calories and there is no meat in the coffee. Suitable for vegetarians!

Calories will come from adding things you shouldn't...


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ordered yesterday at 2:47pm (roughly!) and they were delivered before lunchtime! Can't complain for £2.80 delivery! As my Has Bean IMM beans ran out this morning the timing couldn't have been better! Roast date is 10Feb so still very fresh. Did a quick 3 min steep of fine ground 20g in the clever dripper to give a nice nutty, buttery cup which should see me through the afternoon. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Ordered yesterday, received my 3 bags today plus a little extra left over for me to try which I thought was a nice touch.

One of the bags was roasted on the 7th so I'm off to make a cup!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just finished a bag of black bag off, very nice, dark choc notes, great for milk drinks


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just ordered two bags of the Finca Las Mercedes on my wife's request for something similar to a Colombian we had a while back so thanks guys!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I've gone through my 3 bags.

the Mercedes was my favourite, it seemed lighter than the las margaritas to me.

Ive added it to my list of ones to reorder.


----------



## Noodsy28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi

I just wanted to say thanks for all the positive feedback. We are a small team and passionate about our product. We haven't really embraced Social Media and we are new to the Forum, however this has given us the confidence to take this forward.

We are chuffed to bits that you are getting the notes that we are.

Thanks again folks and watch this space for our new coffees. A new Bolivian is on the website and it wont be long until our Ethiopians arrive. Happy Days.

Regards

Nicky


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

just ordered a couple of bags of Mercedes for my B2C machine - will let you know how i go


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Arrived today (ordered Sunday) so 10/10 for delivery. Probably won't crack into it until the weekend though.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Just ordered some espresso blend; look forward to trying it out.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Wonderful espresso blend and fast delivery!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Noodsy28 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the positive feedback. We are a small team and passionate about our product. We haven't really embraced Social Media and we are new to the Forum, however this has given us the confidence to take this forward.


This is such great news Nicky

Your product deserves to be shouted about -some of the shots were sublime and my wife was not happy when the Las Mercedes ran out...

I can't wait to place our next order!


----------

